# German Submarine washes up on the Coast of Argentina



## v2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Something incredible has washed up on the coast of Argentina. Researchers believe it to be the remnants of a World War II German submarine or midget U-boat. What historians and researchers find most fascinating about this find is that this submarine makes it difficult to deny that that Nazis did not escape the war and fled to Argentina...

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/wa...rine-washes-up-on-the-coast-of-argentina.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2015)

Very interesting.


----------



## stona (Dec 16, 2015)

Whatever it is it certainly wasn't used by escaping Nazis! A midget submarine is hardly the thing for a trans Atlantic crossing. What is the evidence that it dates from WW2 and is German?

Unfortunately the internet is awash with this sort of hogwash.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think this is a spoof. The photo looks a lot like one of a British X-Craft wreck at Aberlady, Scotland:








The image is linked from this site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Must have taken some effort, to move it so quickly, from that train in the Polish tunnel .........

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2015)

HITLER ESCAPED!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

I thought everyone knew that. Apparently, he got a bit part in the first production of 'Evita' ................. and he supplied the steel helmets too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2015)

Is there crates of Spitfires inside?


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> HITLER ESCAPED!



He did i have been watching a whole series about it !

Apparently he got a sub to spain then the canary islands then to Argentina, where he lived in a small compound on a mountain, they proved it because it had a tiled bathroom !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2015)

Damn! The Russians must be pissed! Was Eva with him?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2015)

Karl, think we watched the same series. There was a subway that ran to within about 100m of Templehoff airport and a secret tunnel from the subway to the airport was discovered via ground-penetrating radar. A luftwaffe document was also discovered recording that 9 aircraft were flown from Templehoff on March 21 and one of them was loaded with Hitler's personal possessions. Thus the scenario is that Hitler appears in public on March 20, his birthday, to award medals to the Hitler Youth Volkssturm who are going to defend Berlin. On March 21 the SS conducts Hitler via the subway tunnel to the secret airport tunnel which he used to reach the airport boarding one of the aircraft. He and Eva boarded one of two subs which carried him to Argentina where wealthy German immigrants welcomed him and built him a Bavarian-style mansion in the Andes. 
Under the Freedom of Information act FBI documents detailing an eye witness account of Hitler’s whereabouts in Argentina were released. In 1945, the Naval Attaché in Buenos Aires informed Washington there was a high probability that Hitler and Eva Braun had just arrived in Argentina.
This coincides with the sightings of the submarine U-530. Added proof comes in the form of newspaper articles detailing the construction of a Bavarian styled mansion in the foothills of the Andes Mountains.
Further proof comes in the form of architect Alejandro Bustillo who wrote about his design and construction of Hitler’s new home which was financed by earlier wealthy German immigrants.
With the Soviet occupation of Germany, Hitler’s supposed remains were quickly hidden and sent off to Russia, never to be seen again until the fall of the USSR when secret files were discovered along with a part of Hitler's skull.
In 2009 an archeologist from Connecticut State, Nicholas Bellatoni was allowed to perform DNA testing on one of the skull fragments recovered.
What he discovered set off a reaction through the intelligence and scholarly communities. Not only did the DNA not match any recorded samples thought to be Hitler’s, they did not match Eva Braun’s familiar DNA either. Recall that Eichmann had live in Argentina into the '60 
Note below the difference a small amount of make-up and hair can make:


----------



## stona (Dec 17, 2015)

The ifs, buts and maybes are great fun but they can never contradict the solid evidence and eyewitness accounts for Hitler's (and his wife's) deaths. Hugh Trevor Roper's 'The Last Days of Hitler', originally published back in 1947, still remains the definitive account. Roper was able to interview/interrogate many of those present in the bunker at the time, something subsequent historians have not been able to do. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2015)

Mike it was called Hunting Hitler i think,the last episode i saw had them staking out a mansion on a secluded beach in Argentina, accessible only from the water.

They found a ventilation pipe poking out of the ground suggesting an underground bunker behing the mansion and a seaplane ramp on the beach next to the jetty !

They also saw what looked like op's on smaller islands just off the beach !

They seemed very convinced Adolf made it out of Berlin to Argentina.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

If I remember right, Hitler was also in poor health during the last months of the war, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2015)

Interesting. Think Terry's nailed though...


----------



## stona (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's the opening of a sensible review of that show.

_"In politics, there’s an unwritten rule that whoever first evokes Hitler should lose the argument. The same really ought to apply to television, as the channel still known as History – for reasons that remain increasingly elusive and hard to justify – trots out “Hunting Hitler,” an eight-part series devoted to newly released documents that supposedly raise possibilities the Nazi leader escaped Germany, as opposed to dying in a bunker. Seriously, guys, what’s next, “Hitlernado?”_

It only gets worse!

_"After that, though, “Hunting Hitler” becomes just another silly reality show, with a crack team of investigators that almost instantly flits off to Argentina, chasing down leads that, in the first hour, add up to a whole lot of nothing. In fact, if viewers were to take a shot of alcohol every time someone uses a phrase like, “There could have been … ” or, “There’s a chance that Hitler might have come here … ” or, “If there was in fact a bunker …,” they would be plastered by the second or third commercial break.
Desperate to create a sense of suspense, the team keeps talking to Argentinians who look at them like they’re crazy, while employing high-tech gizmos like “ground-penetrating radar” – intended to unearth evidence of a secret bunker – that might as well be Monty Python’s machine that goes “bing.” There are also plenty of references to the search for Osama bin Laden, which really isn’t directly analogous to what’s transpiring here."_

You can see where this is going 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2015)

As HISTORY, whatever that is, it is certainly interesting speculation and as any criminal attorney will attest, eyewitness testimony is the worst. Numerous high-ranking Nazis certainly did escape and many to Argentina. So the scenario is certainly plausible. To me the most plausible anti-fact is/was Hitler's obvious very poor health after the bomb attempt. He looked terrible, he dragged his left leg and his left arm almost continually shook which he tried his best to hide. If he did escape ahead of the soviets and made it to Argentina I doubt if he lived very long afterward. As to the bunker suicide and witnesses many heads of state employed doubles
*History is the version of past events that people have decided to agree upon.*


----------



## stona (Dec 17, 2015)

Eyewitness testimony is often unreliable but if you read Roper's account you will see that he manages to show that seemingly incompatible accounts of the same event do in fact line up. He interviewed all those involved in the removal and disposal of the bodies independently. It is inconceivable that they could have connived to come up with disparate accounts which in fact are entirely compatible with what happened, particularly the burning of the bodies.
We should also remember that it was the Soviets who immediately post war changed their tune and raised the possibility of Hitler's survival, initially they were certain he was dead. Roper was ordered to investigate the death of Hitler to counter this new Soviet line, that Hitler was alive and living in the West. He had access to all western intelligence files/interrogations and carried out many himself.
Roper's book is not a great read, but it does contain the definitive account of the last days in the bunker.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

The thing I find very interesting, is how Hitler's remains were treated much differently by the Soviets than most other bodies.
So they quickly hide Hitler's corpse by moving it to another location and burying it instead of dragging it out and showing it off?

And look what happened to Mussolini...there was no doubt he was dead. They killed the hell out of him and Clara Pettaci (along with several officials), then showed their corpses hanging there for all to see. There was no doubt that both were dead.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve, I admit that I have not read the book but the possibility remains that it would require only 2 or three upper level SS men to carry out the deception. The rest were eyewitnesses from a distance and a dead body dressed as Hitler with his build and facial features with a hole blown in the head would be easy to mis-identify in the atmosphere of the bunker. Then the bodies were quickly hustled out and burned. I'm almost 50-50 here. 
Hitler had a hold on people that is hard to imagine. Long after it was obvious that the war was lost people still followed his every order


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2016)

Fush Yumeng said:


> They went to the WRONG HOUSE:
> 
> Hunting Hitler investigators don’t know how to google


Yeah...

I'd use a more credible website than the link you just posted...

That's just a typical clickbait three-sentance page that doesn't offer any counter-points.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2016)

Hitler was alive and lived in the UK as Mr Hilter. Saw it on TV in a show with a snake name...


----------

